# للـبيع شقه مميـزه بالـشيراتـون 250م



## اسلام محمد (15 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 115102
شقـه مميزة للبيـع بشيراتون مساحتهـا 250 م ... صافى 200م 
عبارة عن : (3) نوم و(3) ريسبشين و(3) حمام ومطبخ و(3) بلكونات 
	التشطيب... هاى سوبر لوكس 
	أرضيات الغرف باركيه مسمار... والأرضيات الاخري بور سلين 
 أبواب الغرف خشب أرو 
	تطل على فيو رائع جداً 
	المطلوب فى المتر 5500 جنيه (قابل للتفاوض)

للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للـبيع شقه مميـزه بالـشيراتـون 250م*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

